# OXAVAP



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

How slow is slow to you?
Are you referring to the burning time of the OA or the gadget set up time?
How about an On Demand, stationary OAV set up that is 100% tested and affective using the
everyday household inexpensive materials. The time? Only 10 minutes per hive from set up to finished burning (2 minutes and no more.)


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I have hives with varying sized entrances, some are drilled holes, some are slots, some are big, some are small. I made a vaporizer much like those commercially available, but found it had limitations as I do not have standard openings. So, I adapted an old smoker with damaged bellows to blow OAV. It is powered by a 120V heat gun, which would be a drawback to many without power near the hives, but it works pretty well for me and was made with simple parts on hand in the shop and a couple of soup cans found in my wife's pantry. Not only is it able to to be used on all hive entrances, I can add quite a bit of OA to it and just go from hive to hive with no cool down period.


----------



## CBoggs (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm referring to the 2 1/2 min cook time, 2 min cool down, and 10 min seal time totalling approx 15 min a hive per hive. I do move the vaporizer from one hive to the other while one is sealed. I've seen a European model that resembled a fogger, but very pricy.


----------



## CBoggs (Jun 20, 2014)

Lets see some pics.




KPeacock said:


> I have hives with varying sized entrances, some are drilled holes, some are slots, some are big, some are small. I made a vaporizer much like those commercially available, but found it had limitations as I do not have standard openings. So, I adapted an old smoker with damaged bellows to blow OAV. It is powered by a 120V heat gun, which would be a drawback to many without power near the hives, but it works pretty well for me and was made with simple parts on hand in the shop and a couple of soup cans found in my wife's pantry. Not only is it able to to be used on all hive entrances, I can add quite a bit of OA to it and just go from hive to hive with no cool down period.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

5 minutes set up time and 2 minutes cook time (no more than that)
It is all a stationary set up. No more mites in 3 consecutive weeks of 
burning.

'-- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D2vLtiF2fI&feature=youtu.be
Just copy the link into your browser!


----------



## CBoggs (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok buddy, show me a pic of this device?



beepro said:


> 5 minutes set up time and 2 minutes cook time (no more than that)
> It is all a stationary set up. No more mites in 3 consecutive weeks of
> burning.
> 
> ...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Because this little device will put all the current oav gadgets on the
market out of business once we have the infos, I don't want snl to be out of business. He said he
still want to be in business for a long time so I dare not to publish it. If he agree to let me
put it here I will for all to see, pics included. It is just like the commercial pollen subs that the owner
will never reveal his formulation here. The cost to make is just a few dollars on the oav using 
everyday simple home materials that we all have. It was a challenge by someone here some times ago that I
created it. Ask snl and other oav sellers if they will let me publish my findings here, o.k.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

beepro said:


> Because this little device will put all the current oav gadgets on the
> market out of business once we have the infos, I don't want snl to be out of business. He said he
> still want to be in business for a long time so I dare not to publish it. If he agree to let me
> put it here I will for all to see, pics included. It is just like the commercial pollen subs that the owner
> ...


An OAV heater discharging the OA vapor into the hive through a hole in the bottom board. Since the heater need not fit inside the hive, the heater can be made from most any appropriate heat source. Not rocket science.

However, it only works with a solid bottom board, meaning people who use screened bottom boards can't use it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This design is using the board itself that does the vaporizing on every kind of a hive board, open or closed.
Yet it is portable too to any hive box. You are only seeing it in action on the vid but
what is under there you did not see about the set up. Very simple to do. There are 3 secrets to this unit that makes it work.
And 3 more secrets using this board on other hive applications. See, one board doing 3 different functions. Easy to make too.
That is why they don't want me to ruin their business should I release it. I cannot find the post about the oav challenge to make it
a better one anymore. The good thing is I don't see anymore DWV on my new bee hatch or any mites either.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

"_That is why they don't want me to ruin their business should I release it. "_

And Chevron bought the patent to the 100 MPG carburetor in the '70's and then hid it away in a safe so their gasoline business would not be ruined.


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

CBoggs....... Saw this oxalic acid heat gun from Turkey that holds 6 shots of powder in a revolving tray. Heated with a propane gas gun and blown into hive with a squeeze ball.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

shinbone said:


> "_That is why they don't want me to ruin their business should I release it. "_
> 
> And Chevron bought the patent to the 100 MPG carburetor in the '70's and then hid it away in a safe so their gasoline business would not be ruined.


:lpf::lpf::lpf:


----------



## CBoggs (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks b2bnz, saw that one also. I started this thread because the OAV has worked really well for me, and I have seen some large expensive overseas models, so I was looking, and hoping that someone had developed and/or invented some type of OAV fogger similar to those that people use around the yard for mosquito control. Just load it up, stick it in front of the hive, and pull the trigger for about 3 seconds. I wish I had a more inventive nature. 



b2bnz said:


> CBoggs....... Saw this oxalic acid heat gun from Turkey that holds 6 shots of powder in a revolving tray. Heated with a propane gas gun and blown into hive with a squeeze ball.
> View attachment 17569


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw such a unit that you mention about pulling a trigger on you tube vid.
A long stainless steel tube that the beekeeper use to walk from hive to hive on 
2-3 minutes of treatment. It is definitely for commercial purposes.


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is another method of heating the oxalic acid used in New Zealand. Not sure where the original unit came from.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waspwing/media/oxalicvideo_zps9f66b1f7.mp4.html


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone recall the active vaporizer I made?

I'm sure it could still be appreciated.. I think I may have a pic in my photo bucket. I broke my phone and lost my pics so I dunno. Guess I should record it In action.


----------



## CBoggs (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, saw this setup on YouTube but from Europe somewhere. They weren't speaking english. Don't know where to find one.






b2bnz said:


> Here is another method of heating the oxalic acid used in New Zealand. Not sure where the original unit came from.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waspwing/media/oxalicvideo_zps9f66b1f7.mp4.html


----------

